# Ulster Bank Visa debit transaction limit



## The Ghoul (23 Feb 2012)

I have a dual account and a Visa debit card from UB. The daily limit when withdrawing money from an ATM is 500 euro. But if I purchase something in a shop does the same daily limit apply or is it higher? Can I spend, say 1000 euro in one transaction?
 ,
I have read the brochure from UB but it did not answer this question.

Thanks


----------

